# Baytril Overdose



## wicious (May 22, 2013)

Hi,

Because I am a huge idiot, and I have two different medications that look exactly the same, but which require two different syringes and dosages, I may have given one of my rats five times as much baytril as she's supposed to have.

I took one rat to the vet and she's on .15ml of lower-concentration baytril (I'm assuming it's lower)
and my other rats are on 10% baytril at .03 and .035ml. 

I think I may have given .15ml of 10% baytril to one of my rats. 

I read that it's hard to overdose them, but can you please reassure or correct me on that? I want to do anything I can to fix it.

And yes I am going to label and separate everything better. I can't believe I did this.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

I don't know about the overdose problem, but I wanted to suggest putting a sticker on each bottle so that they are obviously different at a moments glance, this might help prevent another problem


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

The first thing I would do is try to get a hold of your vet for advice. Your vet is the one who gave you the medication and will probably have some advice to ease your mind and keep your ratty in good shape. 

I don't know about rats, but Baytril overdose in dogs and cats can have some side effects. Usually dogs or cats would vomit, but rats don't vomit. They can get diarrhea off of the medication overdose and lose weight.

Since this only happened once I wouldn't be too worried. I would try to keep your rat hydrated and check for any unusual behavior. If you see any unusual behavior I would contact your vet. Some vets have 24-hour emergency phone service.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

In all likliehood, the rat may experience some diarahea and nothing more.


----------



## wicious (May 22, 2013)

Thanks guys. I re-read the information I saw online and it said that the LD50 for baytril is something like 4000mg/kg and I think I may have given 40-ish mg/kg if I remember correctly. She is fine! Knock on wood etc. Of course she still sounds like a pigeon


----------

